
De-Google-ify Internet - amelius
https://degooglisons-internet.org/
======
coppolaemilio
Seems like they have the code. Now they need a Framadesigner to make the
things look framagood.

------
news_to_me
This reminds me of something I heard about restaurants not too long ago
(paraphrased):

> Avoid restaurants with too many things on the menu. It means the cooking
> staff doesn't focus on quality, instead opting to offer many choices to
> appease as many customers as possible.

~~~
jonathanlb
If you heed that advice you miss out on the experience of a diner, which is
fine if all you want is upscale food.

~~~
na85
Isn't "the experience of a diner" just greasy food cooked from frozen
ingredients and average service?

~~~
sintaxi
The thing I love most about a diner is they poor you coffee while handing you
the menu.

------
llao
I really dislike how it is just relabeled projects from others.

~~~
CodeMage
From what I'm seeing, they don't relabel them. What they do is host the open
source project "Foo" so that you don't have to figure out how to host it
yourself and they name that hosting service "FramaBar". But "Foo" is always
there under the heading of "FramaBar", to explain that "FramaBar" is really
"Foo".

------
GyYZTfWBfQw
Yeah, solve centralization by more centralization.

Also: one reason people use Google is that their services are in one place,
users don't have to keep track of n amount of sites, it's all there.

P.S. I don't like Google.

~~~
confounded
Isn't this a website for self-hosted alternatives to Google services?

------
p45please
Good intention, bad execution.

------
dang
Although we have deep respect for many languages, HN is an English-language
site, so this is off topic here.

~~~
CodeMage
Are we looking at different things here? When I click through, I get a page in
English.

~~~
dang
Moi, je vois français.

~~~
grzm
They must have some locale detection that's misfiring here. I also see
English.

~~~
dang
Alright, I've restored the title and removed the moderation penalty.

